# Edmonton Alberta people, guys or girls, click here!!



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

hey, just letting anyone in edmonton or area know that we do have meetups for social anxiety and we talk about our problems and it reeeeaaally helps just having people for support

come join us!

anyone interested post below or add me on msn: [email protected]


----------



## mikl (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey AJ, what's shakin? Just found this site, hope there is lots to learn here. We need to get more people from the Edmonton area out to our meetings I think. How was the trip to Cali?


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

hey mike! you found me!
it was an awesome trip!


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm from Edmonton. I'm just curious about the details- where do you meet and when do you meet?


----------



## mikl (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi there, my name is Michael and I am the organiser of The Cuckoo's Nest here in Edmonton. We meet every thursday at 6pm down at William Hawrelak park by the water at the concession stand. We are all people dealing with social anxiety or depression and we just chat together and try to be supportive. You can look us up on the website Meetup.com and type in The Cuckoo's Nest. Feel free to email me if you have any questions.


----------

